

Computer Programmers the 7th most sleep deprived profession - mathattack
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/americas-10-most-sleep-deprived-222203794.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Wow! I can get 11 more minutes of sleep a day, simply by calling myself an
Engineer instead of a Computer Programmer.

~~~
mathattack
And you'll save 3 more by having less letters to type in your title.

